# Stihl gas power pressure washers



## hedge hog

Who has one ?
I heard they have Koehler motors?
There not released in my area yet but figured someone would have one or good info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T

If you are shopping for a pressure washer you should look at the Northstar brand sold @ northern tool. The best made pw there is. I am a Stihl man at heart but even they can't improve on their designs.

Normally Honda engines and Cat pumps on tuff powder coated frames. They stock the parts and provide service. But with a Honda engine or a Cat pump you got choices for both anywhere you are. Go lay your hands on one.


----------



## hedge hog

I agree 
But I too full blown Stihl
And heard some dealers talking these new washers will hang with NS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T

Great. I just thought you should know about them first and you do. Job accomplished. Enjoy it will be pressure washing time soon


----------



## hedge hog

I was hoping for Honda motors but heard Honda would not stock parts
So there using Koehler 

NS makes some good washers , I have borrowed one a couple of times since I burnt my craftsman burnt up
It didn't have a bypass and didn't like burning pasture 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

hedge hog said:


> I was hoping for Honda motors but heard Honda would not stock parts so they're using Kohler.
> 
> NS makes some good washers. I borrowed one a couple of times since my craftsman burnt up. It didn't have a bypass and didn't like burning pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Had to have a bypass, otherwise it would build pressure until the hose or pump blew apart or engine stalled.


----------



## DND 9000

There will be a
RB 200: 173cc with 5hp
RB 400: 196cc, with 6,5hp
RB 600: 208cc, with 7hp
RB 800: 429cc, with 14hp

all these new pressure washers will be availible in Spring 2017.


----------



## hedge hog

Seen all that but that is all they tell you 
And no pictures of the fly wheel side of any of them
But I do like the pump specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog

ValleyFirewood said:


> Had to have a bypass, otherwise it would build pressure until the hose or pump blew apart or engine stalled.



It recycles the the water til it great hot and pops a thermostat and spit the hot water out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3

hedge hog said:


> Who has one ?
> I heard they have Koehler motors?
> There not released in my area yet but figured someone would have one or good info



Yes, Kohler engines, which means they are keeping the price down at the expense of engine life.
Pressure washers are the hardest engine applications and if it isn't powered by a Honda or a Robin it usually won't last long. 

Just wait a couple of years and you'll find some with blown engines for sale at a much reduced price (being stamped "Stihl", it won't be scrap metal value  ). Re-engine it with a suitable Honda GX and you are all set.


----------

